# Haunted Mansion wav files



## DJ John (Sep 24, 2010)

Hey foolish mortals,
Here's some modified wav files I edited for your ghoulish delight.
Sorry for the long file names. I've made about 20 different wavs (so far), but will only post 4 for now. Each is under 20 seconds in length. I'm not sure how long they will last on this "borrowed" server, so grab them while you can.

DJ John

http://home.pacbell.net/liechty/Halloween_-_Disney_s_Haunted_Mansion_-_LEFT___RIGHT_Combined_HACK_Listen_foolish_mortals_to_that_Ghoulish_terror__No_turning_back_now__Big_Double_Octave.wav

http://home.pacbell.net/liechty/Halloween_-_Disney_s_Haunted_Mansion_-_Welcome_foolish_mortals__There_s_no_turning_back_now_MASTER_w_Delay__Down_1_step__Flange_Reverse_stereo_fb__time_compressor.wav

http://home.pacbell.net/liechty/Halloween_-_Disney_s_Haunted_Mansion_-_Welcome_foolish_mortals__There_s_no_turning_back_now_MASTER_w_Delay__Down_Half_step.wav

http://home.pacbell.net/liechty/Halloween_-_Disney_s_Haunted_Mansion_-_Welcome_foolish_mortals_to_the_Haunted_Mansion__Laughter__Paul_Frees__Down_1.5_steps___Delay.wav


----------

